# Cornaholic



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

My buddy Wes sent me this from his place in Willis. Seems he figured out why the deer have not been coming to his feeder. LOL!! Pretty big one!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My ex sure loves her corn...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Someone has 'worked' on this one >no tail= meat hog, probabally has a high squeeky oink.....WW


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Someone has 'worked' on this one >no tail= meat hog, probabally has a high squeeky oink.....WW


Yep. you can see he's missing more than just his tail.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

is there a season on hippos in texas? geez that a huge pig


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep. He was probably trapped and had his nads chopped off. We use to do that a lot. They get big fast when all they do any more is eat and sleep.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> My ex sure loves her corn...


OMG! ROTFLMAO!


----------

